# Anyone know a painter?



## guzziworksman (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm going to need a tank and a rear rack painted...I'm already into questionable outside (garage) temperatures - and I'm a mediocre painter, at best. Does anyone know a painter I could take/send my stuff to? Not looking for a show finish, but somerhing nice .I've already searched here, and on the internet. Thanks.


----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2020)

@Dave Stromberger


----------



## guzziworksman (Sep 28, 2020)

bike said:


> @Dave Stromberger



Dave...not sure what your reply was.


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> Dave...not sure what your reply was.



Dave is one of the best bike painters around.


----------



## RustySprockets (Sep 28, 2020)

Have you considered taking the pieces to a body shop?  Surely, they spray during cold weather.


----------



## Smoopy's (Nov 22, 2020)

Check us out..we have done a couple of paint jobs in our day..
smoopysbicycles.com


----------

